# Lineco insurance



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone here have it? Is it any good? Might have a chance to get it and I'm curious.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Phatstax said:


> Anyone here have it? Is it any good? Might have a chance to get it and I'm curious.


What is it?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what is what ?


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Phatstax are you going outside?


----------

